# The Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2019 - A week in review (Image heavy!)



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2019)

For the sixth year in a row I was privileged to accompany the Wounded Warrior Run BC on their 700+ km journey from the northern tip of Vancouver Island to the BC Legislature in Victoria over a period of seven days and each seven runners each run between a half and a full martathon, irrespective of weather or terrain EVERY DAY! The team is running to raise funds for and awareness of PTSD and other operational stress injuries among veterans and first responders.  This year we exceeded our $100,000 fund-raising goal!!! 
1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 4, 2019)

Your usual first class job for this event.

Joe


----------



## otherprof (Mar 4, 2019)

tirediron said:


> For the sixth year in a row I was privileged to accompany the Wounded Warrior Run BC on their 700+ km journey from the northern tip of Vancouver Island to the BC Legislature in Victoria over a period of seven days and each seven runners each run between a half and a full martathon, irrespective of weather or terrain EVERY DAY! The team is running to raise funds for and awareness of PTSD and other operational stress injuries among veterans and first responders.  This year we exceeded our $100,000 fund-raising goal!!!
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


Great set, with a lot of great individual shots. The last one brings back memories of a visit to beautiful Victoria.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 4, 2019)

Some really interesting shots.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 4, 2019)

Great shots and some beautiful scenery. Awesome just like last year!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 4, 2019)

... Ok, #11 is that Fireman also carrying an 02 tank while running ... as I can see the regulator !!!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 4, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> ... Ok, #11 is that Fireman also carrying an 02 tank while running ... as I can see the regulator !!!



Actually he's wearing an SCBA less the mask. The tank holds plain compressed air. Depending on if it's a steel tank or a composite, he's packing a lot of weight even without the axe. LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 4, 2019)

@tirediron as usual great set with some nice scenery and individuals. I'm amazed at how sharp they are considering you were running with them while trying hold the camera.  You were running right?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 4, 2019)

Ah, I did mean compressed air (been too long away from Scuba to remember the terms) ... I give him a lot of credit running with a tank. I carried an 80lb aluminum just from the dock to the boat and it ain't light.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 4, 2019)

Great set!  I liked how you incorporated the scenery in the photos.  Looks like diverse terrain for a race.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> Your usual first class job for this event.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! 



otherprof said:


> Great set, with a lot of great individual shots. The last one brings back memories of a visit to beautiful Victoria.


Cheers!



Jeff15 said:


> Some really interesting shots.......


Thanks Jeff!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great shots and some beautiful scenery. Awesome just like last year!


Thanks; try and keep consistency, but add variety... sometimes it's a tough balance



dxqcanada said:


> ... Ok, #11 is that Fireman also carrying an 02 tank while running ... as I can see the regulator !!!


Just occasionally; never more than say, 5km at a stretch



smoke665 said:


> Actually he's wearing an SCBA less the mask. The tank holds plain compressed air. Depending on if it's a steel tank or a composite, he's packing a lot of weight even without the axe. LOL


Yep, 'bout 45lb altogether!



smoke665 said:


> @tirediron as usual great set with some nice scenery and individuals. I'm amazed at how sharp they are considering you were running with them while trying hold the camera.  You were running right?


Oh yeahhhhhhhh...  This > @tirediron <  Does.  Not.  Run.



dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I did mean compressed air (been too long away from Scuba to remember the terms) ... I give him a lot of credit running with a tank. I carried an 80lb aluminum just from the dock to the boat and it ain't light.


These folks are in shape!



CherylL said:


> Great set!  I liked how you incorporated the scenery in the photos.  Looks like diverse terrain for a race.


Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## baturn (Mar 5, 2019)

Great coverage of a very worthwhile event. As always!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2019)

Best year of coverage that I have seen!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 5, 2019)

You really brought it to life again. Impressive professional work.
Would it be journalistically forbidden to do a composite image for the group shot to light the BG?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2019)

baturn said:


> Great coverage of a very worthwhile event. As always!


Thanks Brian!



Derrel said:


> Best year of coverage that I have seen!


Thank-you!!



zulu42 said:


> You really brought it to life again. Impressive professional work.
> Would it be journalistically forbidden to do a composite image for the group shot to light the BG?


Since I'm not bound by journalistic standards; not a bit.  Were you meaning the first image?


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 5, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Were you meaning the first image?



Yes, I started thinking of a nice long exposure on the beach and sign, then bring the crowd in and light them...but I do imagine you had time constraints in addition to a very tough lighting challenge. I see some reflective clothing added to make a tough job tougher!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Were you meaning the first image?
> ...


Time and space constraints.  As well, I wanted to try and preserve some of the sunrise to emphasize the point that this was...  Ohmyf***inggodthat'searly O'clock!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 5, 2019)

You have really captured the spirit of the event.  Nicely done.


----------



## waday (Mar 5, 2019)

These are awesome!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 6, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> You have really captured the spirit of the event.  Nicely done.


Thanks, Sharon! 



waday said:


> These are awesome!


Thanks, Wade!!


----------



## terri (Mar 6, 2019)

Wonderful shots, as always.   You really capture the spirit of the event.   Congrats on exceeding your goal, too - very cool!


----------



## Tolyk (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice shots TiredIron


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2019)

terri said:


> Wonderful shots, as always.   You really capture the spirit of the event.   Congrats on exceeding your goal, too - very cool!


Thanks Terri...  appreciate the kind words, and yeah, being part of raising that much money for such a great cause?  Pretty good feeling! 



Tolyk said:


> Nice shots TiredIron


Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 7, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Wow.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 8, 2019)

Love your event shots. Always well done and tell a story, like we are in the crowd


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Love your event shots. Always well done and tell a story, like we are in the crowd


Thanks Buds!!!  I will take that as high praise indeed!


----------

